# What model is this.



## chicosalgueiro (Oct 7, 2007)

First of all, let me introduce myself after all, this is my first post. Student, daily commuter (10 miles) in Europe. I use a mountainbike but am changing to roadcycling. I was looking for some old bike to get me going...I found a Colnago. i know, i know..great history It has a good price. Could you please help me find the correct date and model of the bike. 

The seller said it has 8 spd Campagnolo and it has around 9 yrs. 

Thank you for your help.

Francisco


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I need a closer look at the top-tube and down-tube shape, i.e. profile of the tubes. I also need to look at the tube decal on the seat-tube.
From the look of it, it is an early 90's Colnago with straight steel forks but not with the later generation of rear drop-outs.
Specifically which model, I need the above details.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

my rough guess is superissmo, the slx tubed workhorse of the 90's.






chicosalgueiro said:


> roadcycling. I was looking for some old bike to get me going...I found a Colnago. i know, i know..great history It has a good price. Could you please help me find the correct date and model of the bike.
> 
> Francisco


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Superissimo*

I would concur with that conclusion. SL, SLX and Brain, it had a very long production run. Not likely another model based on the paint scheme unless the DT has ribs in which case it may be a Conic SLX.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Around that time period Colnago made a model called the "Elegant" 
It used Nivacrom steel which is marked by the sticker indicating Columbus EL/OS. It came in three color options 1 Team Wordperfect 2 Red 3 Yellow

It looked very similar to the frameset pictured and judging by the component selection, it would put that frameset near that era.

Soon after that they made a similar frameset called the "Altain" It was distinguished with the Columbus Brain tubing sticker. However, I've not found anything that would indicate it was available in red.


----------

